# MP3/WAVE -->> in ---> MIDI



## MasterLutz (10. März 2005)

Hey!
Gibt es ein Programm womit man mp3 oder wave in midi machen kann? Das auch funktioniert
thx schonmal 
MFG bye


----------



## fred31 (10. März 2005)

Was ist dass den für ein Wave?

 Ich hatte mal mehrere Versuche gemacht, aber irgendwie mit keiner Software richtig gute Erfolge erziehlt (ist auch nicht so trivial wie sich das anhört...).


----------



## chmee (11. März 2005)

Grundsätzlich gibt es keine Software, die das kann.
Denn das Problem ist wirklich ( Zitat:fred31) "..nicht...trivial.." 
Die Software müsste die Instrumente unterscheiden können, das macht die Sache so schwierig.
Bei Solospuren/Instrumenten kann es funktionieren..

http://www.musica.at/sforum/messages/3/6510.html
http://www.sharewareconnection.com/all4-mp3-midi-converter.htm - uU Solospuren

mfg chmee


----------



## MasterLutz (11. März 2005)

Danke für die Links.Ich probier es mal aus!
MFG MsLutZ


----------

